# HURRAY I HAVE EGGS (need help id'ing)



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

but i have no idea what they are 

i found them on the bottom of the tank in the gravel

egg laying fish in the tank are:

common pleco's (x2)
pepper cories
and i have a single bichir
and a single apple snail (ya i know its not a fish but it lays eggs)
single glass fish
2 little neons soon to be eaten by dino the bichir
2 pea puffers (i know it wasnt them because 6 eggs are bigger than the puffer)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

not cory eggs.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> not cory eggs.


the only 2 species in my tank that i am aware of that can produce eggs of that size are the cories, and the snail, but from what ive read, the snails lay their eggs out of water and require 2 snails to reproduce (i only have 1 and have had it for quite some time) ... unless the snail isnt the species i thought it was


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

so certain they're not cory eggs since i got some sticking in java moss and the glass.
apple snail eggs (looks to me their snail eggs):
Yahoo! Canada Image Search Results for apple snail eggs

snails are Hermaphrodite, self fertilization


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

better watch out of you'll have more of those eggs


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think it was the apple snail tbh
those look like the eggs mine used to stick to the canopy, if they dont hatch they eventually harden and fall into the water
hermaphrodites dont self fertilize they exchange sperm with each other, those were likely unfertilized.. check to see if theyre really hard


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

they look like apple snail eggs.

My Apple snails lay large clusters of eggs under the canopy lid, or above the water line.
eventual some fall into the tank.
The clusters are pink almost red with 50 or more eggs, about the diameter of a grain of cooked rice. 3/32"

The Apple snail laying the eggs is about the size of a Mandarin orange/larger than a golf ball smaller than a tennis ball.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

they're soft and filled with white goo


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i think it was the apple snail tbh
> those look like the eggs mine used to stick to the canopy, if they dont hatch they eventually harden and fall into the water
> hermaphrodites dont self fertilize they exchange sperm with each other, those were likely unfertilized.. check to see if theyre really hard


thanks mferko. did some extra reading.

"Unlike the pulmonate snail families, apple snails are not hermaphroditic, but gonochoristic; i.e. they have separate genders."-wikipedia


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> thanks mferko. Did some extra reading.
> 
> "unlike the pulmonate snail families, apple snails are not hermaphroditic, but gonochoristic; i.e. They have separate genders."-wikipedia


i need to find its wiener so i can possibly rule it out


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

looks like snail eggs to me
soft white goo filled eggs are dead


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

christhefish said:


> looks like snail eggs to me
> soft white goo filled eggs are dead


so fish food then


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

are they really hard? by the time mine fell into the water they were rock hard and the fish didnt touch them


----------

